# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة حديث ثلاثة كلهم ضامن على الله ؟

## دحية الكلبي

((ثَلاثَةٌ كُلُّهُمْ ضَامِنٌ عَلَى اللَّهِ ، رَجُلٌ خَرَجَ غَازِيًا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ ضَامِنٌ عَلَى اللَّهِ حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُ فَيُدْخِلَهُ الْجَنَّةَ ، أَوْ يَرُدَّهُ بِمَا نَالَ مِنْ أَجْرٍ أَوْ غَنِيمَةٍ ، وَرَجُلٌ رَاحَ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ فَهُوَ ضَامِنٌ عَلَى اللَّهِ حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُ فَيُدْخِلَهُ الْجَنَّةَ ، أَوْ يَرُدَّهُ بِمَا نَالَ مِنْ أَجْرٍ أَوْ غَنِيمَةٍ ، وَرَجُلٌ دَخَلَ بَيْتَهُ بِسَلامٍ فَهُوَ ضَامِنٌ عَلَى اللَّهِ .))

وهل معنى السلام المراد في الحديث هو ( التحية أو إلقاء السلام ) ؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*الحديث حكم بصحته: الحاكم وأقره الذهبي، وابن القيم، والألباني، وحسنه ابن حجر.
**
قال المناوي في "فيض القدير" (3/ 319):*
*(ثلاثة كلهم ضامن على الله) أي مضمون على حد {عيشة رضية} أي مراضية أو ذو ضمان كالقاسط والابن فهو من باب النسب ذكره البيضاوي وسبق نحوه النووي في الأذكار فقال: معنى ضامن صاحب الضمان والضمان الرعاية للشيء كما يقال تامر ولابن أي صاحب تمر ولبن (رجل خرج غازيا في سبيل الله) أي لإعلاء كلمة الله (فهو ضامن على الله) الآية {ومن يخرج من بيته مهاجرا إلى الله ورسوله} ولا يزال مضمونا عليه (حتى يتوفاه) الله (فيدخله الجنة) برحمته (أو يرده بما نال من أجر أو غنيمة ورجل راح إلى المسجد فهو ضامن على الله حتى يتوفاه فيدخله الجنة أو يرده بما نال من أجر أو غنيمة ورجل دخل بيته بسلام) أي لازم بيته إيثارا للعزلة وطلبا للسلامة من الفتنة أو المراد أنه إذا دخله سلم على أهله ائتمارا بقوله سبحانه {إذا دخلتم بيوتا فسلموا على أنفسكم} قال الطيبي: والأول أوجه وبملاءمة ما قبله [ص:320] أوفق لأن المجاهدة في سبيل الله سفرا والرواح إلى المسجد حضرا ولزوم البيت اتقاء من الفتن أخذ بعضها بحجزة بعض (فهو ضامن على الله) قال النووي رضي الله عنه في الأذكار: معناه أنه في رعايته وما أجزل هذه العطية وقال الطيبي: عدى ضامن بعلى تضمينا لمعنى الوجوب والمحافظة على سبيل الوعد أي يجب على الله وعدا أن يكلأه من مضار الدنيا والدين ولم يذكر الشيء المضمون به في الثالث اكتفاء بما قبله*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وذكره ابن أبي حاتم في "العلل"، وذكر عن أبيه، أن الوقف أشبه من طريق الأوزاعي.
ومن صححه مرفوعاً، اعتلوا بأن الأوزاعي قد توبع.
ولو سلمنا بوقفه على أبي أمامة؛ فمثله له حكم الرفع، فلا للاجتهاد فيه محل، والله أعلم.
وكيف وقد توبع الأوزاعي، تابعه: أبو حفص عثمان بن أبي عاتكة، قال عنه الحافظ: صدوق، ضعف في روايته عن علي الألهاني.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*وقد تُوبع كذلك سليمان بن حبيب: تابعه مكحول الشامي. وفي الإسناد إليه ضعف. وسئل عنه أبو حاتم في "العلل": فقال: هذا خطأ، مكحول لم ير أبا أمامة.

وله شاهد من حديث معاذ بن جبل.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111859

----------

